# Betonwanne auf Folie?



## majesty (7. Okt. 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier! Mein Name ist Bernd. Tolles Forum!
Jetzt bräuchte ich bitte eure Hilfe:
Ich möchte einen Schwimmteich bauen. Wasseroberfläche soll ca. 6x5m Oval werden. Meine Vorstellung wäre: Loch ausheben, Vlies und Folie rein und dann auf die Folie eine Betonschicht mit ca. 10 cm und in den Beton Steine reindrücken. Ungefähr so wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist. Die Folie hab ich schon. Sie ist 1 mm dick. Kann das funktionieren?

Danke!

Bernd


----------



## sunnycrocket (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Betonwanne auf Folie?*



majesty schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin neu hier! Mein Name ist Bernd. Tolles Forum!
> Jetzt bräuchte ich bitte eure Hilfe:
> ...



Hi Bernd,
funktioniert problemlos - allerdings musst du folgendes beachten.
Über der Folie, d.h. unter der Betonschicht bzw. Steine muss unbedingt nochmals ein Vlies rein.....
Ausserdem unbedingt TRASS-Zement verwenden - und nach Möglichkeit noch vor dem Winter, damit der Zement bis zum nächsten Frühjahr Zeit hat komplett abzubinden und die alkalischen Bestandteile ausgewaschen werden.

Ansonsten musst du im Frühjahr/Sommer mit Sicherheit 1-2 Monate bei ständiger "Beregnung" für einen Abschluss der Reaktionstätigkeit des Betons sorgen.
Sonst - hast du Probleme mit deinen Wasserwerten.

Gruß

PS: Ich selbst habe nach knapp 2 Monaten erst Wasser reingefüllt.
Habe daher keinerlei Probleme mit überhöhten PH-Werten. Wobei auch meine 8 PH-Wert eher hoch sind....


----------



## majesty (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Betonwanne auf Folie?*

Hallo Michael!

Danke für deine Antwort!
Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage: Aus welchem Grund nur TRASS-Zement verwenden? Was ist der Unterschied zum normalen Zement? Und wie ist der preisliche Unterschied?

Danke!
Bernd


----------



## sunnycrocket (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Betonwanne auf Folie?*



majesty schrieb:


> Hallo Michael!
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage: Aus welchem Grund nur TRASS-Zement verwenden? Was ist der Unterschied zum normalen Zement? Und wie ist der preisliche Unterschied?
> ...



Servus Bernd,
der PreisUnterschied ist nicht so gravierend, aber alles andere als TrassZement "blutet" bzw. "blüht" nicht aus, "schrumpft" weniger, gibt fast keine Schadstoffe ans Wasser ab - weil er besser abbindet...

laut wikipedia...
Trass als Zuschlagstoff rüstet Mörtel weitestgehend wasserdicht aus. Man verwendet ihn zum Beispiel zur Auskleidung von Wasserbecken, zum Verlegen und zum Vermörteln von Natursteinen und -platten sowie als Mörtel und Fugmörtel bei Stein-Restaurierungsarbeiten. 
Ein weiterer wesentlicher Vorteil der Trassmörtel ist, dass bei ihrer Verwendung wesentlich weniger Ausblühungen an Naturwerksteinen auftreten, als bei den für Naturstein ungeeigneten reinen Portlandzementen. Trass verbindet sich weitestgehend mit dem bei der Zementsteinbildung abgespaltenem Kalkhydrat, dem Calciumhydroxid. Kommt Kalkhydrat an die Oberfläche, verbindet es sich mit dem in der Atmosphäre enthaltenen CO2 zu Kalk und zeigt sich in Form von Ausblühungen. Die Entstehung von Ausblühungen durch andere Ursachen, wie z. B. durch Salpeter, werden durch einen Trasszusatz nicht verhindert. Ferner wird die Alkalität der Mörtel nicht wesentlich herabgesetzt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Christian Widmer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Betonwanne auf Folie?*

Hallo Bernd

Hoffe, dass du nicht schon betoniert hast. Wenn du beton verwendest, dann wie oben angesprochen Trasszement verwenden und beim Betonwerk unbedingt Beton in wasserdichter Ausführung bestellen. Ich selber habe viel Beton und Betonsteine verwendet und musste das ganze letzte Jahr mit einer CO2 Begasungsanlage den ph Wert korrigieren. Die alkalität von Beton gibt erst nach 3 Jahren ab. Mit wd Beton bist du da besser bedient.
Gruss Christian


----------



## majesty (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Betonwanne auf Folie?*

Hallo Christian!

Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich habe noch nicht betoniert. Aber ich werde den Beton selber mischen. Wd Beton ist ja nur Beton mit mehr Zementanteil habe ich mir erklären lassen. Ich werde den Beton im Verhältnis 1/3 anmischen. Das entspricht dem Verhältnis von wd Beton, aber Wasserdicht ist der Beton erst ab einer Dicke von 30cm wurde mir gesagt.

mfg Bernd


----------

